# Virtual PC 2007 & MS-Dos



## Nitrosamin (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mir Virtual PC 2007 installiert. Dann habe ich mir eine virtuelle Umgebung mit MS-Dos6.22 erstellt. Klappt auch soweit.
Nun habe ich einige alte Dos-Spiele installiert. Bei einigen Spielen läuft alles viel zu schnell ab.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zum Drosseln der Spielgeschwindigkeit? So in etwa wie CPUGrap für Windows. 

Vielen Dank fürs lesen.

Nitro


----------



## sheel (1. Februar 2011)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Kenns selber nicht, aber
http://www.hpaa.com/moslo/
sollte Abhilfe schaffen.

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (1. Februar 2011)

Alternativ (zu Virtual PC + DOS) könntest du auch die DosBox benutzen, die auch Möglichkeiten bietet die Geschwindigkeit anzupassen und speziell zum spielen alter DOS Spiele gemacht wurde.

http://www.dosbox.com/


----------



## Nitrosamin (1. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
@ sheel
Werde ich mir mal anschauen. Danke.

@fluessig
Mit der DosBox laufen auch nicht alle Spiele richtig. Ich habe die Version 0.70. Nicht die Neuste, aber damit habe ich bei gewissen Spielen Schwierigkeiten. Unter Virtual PC laufen sie, aber zu schnell.
Ich werde mal die neuste Version testen, aber ich glaube nicht, das die Spiele laufen. Trotzdem Danke.

Nitro


----------



## SananniC (9. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

Viele alte Spiele laufen auch prima mit ScummVM/, kannst ja mal auf der Liste für unterstützte Spiele schaun ob du was findest 

Grüße


----------

